# anyone with Buenos Aires Tetras in a community tank?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

I only had one (Contaminant in a shipment) and he held his own in a semi-aggressive tank. I never saw his behavior to smaller fish. 
I have read they are willing to nibble plants.


----------



## LB79 (Nov 18, 2011)

Plant-eaters and fin-nippers. Keep them in a hardscape with severums. They'd look cool together.


----------



## Alaizabelle (Apr 7, 2011)

They are pretty fish, but evil evil plant eaters, and fin nippers too! I re-homed mine, as I only have peaceful fish and planted tanks!


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

See, this is why it gets so confusing. I have 10 of them in a 29g with java fern, azfellii (might have misspelled that!) anubias, crypts, and swords, bacopa, and they don't touch the plants - been in that tank more than six months, too.
But I don't have them with any other fish so I don't know how the fin nipping could get...


----------



## Alastair-T (Jun 5, 2011)

I had 7 of these in my 120 gallon along with different tetras, rainbows etc and i loved them. I never saw any fin nipping and the only plants I ever saw them nibble on was grasses or hc. They looked even nicer when they reached full size.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

I'd guess mine are only about 2" long now, maybe a bit more. I bet they _are impressive when full grown!_
I'd love to see them go all out in the 125 - they swim so fast and are little acrobats - but if mine turned out to be pests to the other tankmates, I'd never catch them! lol I'm glad you had a positive experience with them, just like mine don't bother the plants. Goes to show you can't just go by the reading material out there...


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

My tank

75 gallon
5 Buenos Aires tetras
4 tiger barbs
Featherfin catfish
Bala shark
2 Guppies
3 cardinals
5 zebra danios
2 German blue rams

Every scenario is different naturally, but mine all get along fine, for quite some time now. The only fish that ever causes problems is one particular male guppy that is always harassing someone. My Buenos Aires tetras ate just about every plant I put in the tank, until I added floating plants which have satisfied their herbivorous nature and can grow fast enough to keep up. Nearly everything has grown back in and is healthy.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Yes! the more positive things I read, the better - I really want to put them in the 125 - lol.
I've already started ordering the same plants for the 125 that are in the 29 with the tetras - tough little plants.
How do you like the zebra danios in your 75? I used to hate that fish because it was too active for me, but teh reality was I had them in tanks too small for them. I'm thinking in a 6' long tank they might be pretty cool...


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

The zebra danios arent my favorite to be honest. My tank is a hodge podge of leftover starter fish from years ago and fish that I've adopted from other members that didnt have the space or compatibility issues. I would go with black neon tetras instead of zebra danios. Similar color but much better looking and less goofy acting. Zebra danios really don't school at all and are just generally all over the place.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up - I'm not into fish that just go all over - my rosy barbs do this, and even though they're pretty, it annoys me.
I have black neons in my 40b, and I like them. The 40b also has harlequin rasboras, and the color combo is nice. My 40b is a hodge-podge of 3-of-this, 4-of-that, I didn't think it out (it was my first tank) and I don't like the discord of having a sampling of lots of things. The two 29s I have only have one species per tank, and the 125 is up in the air, but I hope I can use tasteful restraint ; )


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I hear you. I am on a fish purchasing hiatus. The only species I will be adding to either of my tanks will be of the plant variety.


----------

